# Command for stop barking



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

What command do I use to stop the bark? And I don't mean general barking in the house, but more like barking at a stranger who comes to the door when I want Wolf to know that the person has permission to come in. And if there is a good German word.:help:


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

I always just "shush" them... never actually came up with a word. In training the bark usually just stops at reward time... "stille"? Its one word-one syllable and translates as "silence" I believe


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I use "enough"


----------



## cshepherd9 (Feb 11, 2010)

Quiet


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

I use "friend" when she's not supposed to be barking at a thing (person, dog, etc)


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

I use quiet. I also put my dogs in a platz and that helps as well.....

Once released I tell them to "go say hi".....


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

When our dogs alert us that there is a visitor, person walking down the street, or someone in the front, we say "thank you, good dog"...and they stop. In the back when they bark at the dogs in the back yard...we say, "No Bark". They know the difference and when in the back yard, they turn and check to see if we are watching!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

In Schutzhund, most of my commands mean "do this AND be quiet" like sitz, platz, etc.

At home I just say "thank you, that'll be enough."


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

chruby said:


> I use quiet. I also put my dogs in a platz and that helps as well.....
> 
> Once released I tell them to "go say hi".....


That is basically what I do also


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Yup, I praise and then tell them "enough".


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Liesje said:


> In Schutzhund, most of my commands mean "do this AND be quiet" like sitz, platz, etc.


I do the same, specially the Sitz. When I train the barking guard I walk next to the dog and say Sitz, that by itself means "shut up"


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks. So you just have to keep practicing and practicing and practicing????????


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

clearcreekranch said:


> Thanks. So you just have to keep practicing and practicing and practicing????????


Thats 99% of dog training.. or really any skill in life thats not easy


----------



## goatdude (Mar 3, 2009)

STFU! (loud) LOL


----------



## Sirscarecrow (Oct 26, 2010)

Well, anyone at the door I usualy let him bark for a bit. Then I also praise him and say Brav. You all need to make one thing clear, a German shepherd is not the born socializer and visitor acceptor. Your best option is just leave him outside until he is silent while your visitor is inside and then as soon as he saw no problem and as soon as he rests again or shuts up, then go out with your visitor.
For apartement GSD owners, well, that is just something you will have to get used to, they will bark and jump because a GSD is a GSD and not a Beagle or a Dachshund. Everythime the bell rings the GSD is on full alert total overdrive mode while a Beagle just barks a bit and shuts up after a while. 

When he intentionally wants to bite or growl etc, THEN you have a PROBLEM. But if all he does is barking and as soon as your visitor which he knows arrives, you can be happy as heck if he does not play jump at him so tell your visitors to keep the arms LOW and to IGNORE your dog and walk in, and if your dog is in his way just tell the person to keep walking straight at your dog, gently pushing him away with the knees and legs and that will earn most respect for your dog.

Worst thing to do after ringing a bell in my opinion is let the visitor play and goof around with your dog, just ignore him. A dog should in any case not be anywhere near the door unless you order him or her to be there.


----------



## acillaton (Jun 17, 2010)

goatdude said:


> STFU! (loud) LOL


 :rofl:

I thing in german it would be "ruhe" or "ruhig"


----------

